# Family Visitation Fund



## caocao (28 Feb 2020)

Good day everyone, does anyone have any info on the Family Visitation Fund?  I got some homework to do (don't ask, long story!) and all my searched have ended up empty except for this short para from JPSU HQ https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/guide/dcsm/jpsu-hq.html

Here is the para in question: The JPSU HQ Client Services section is responsible for several activities. It advises ill or injured CAF members about the various national level administrative options available to them. It manages the Family Visitation Fund, and represents clients' interests to the Military Family Fund, addressing submissions which are beyond the scope of local level approving authority for the IPSC.

I looked at CAFTG, CFMWS, google, dwan searches and like I said the only reference is in that JPSU link.  So maybe the program is dead or has been replaced by something else or i need to go on leave!  Any help/reference you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

Chimo!


----------



## MJP (28 Feb 2020)

caocao said:
			
		

> Good day everyone, does anyone have any info on the Family Visitation Fund?  I got some homework to do (don't ask, long story!) and all my searched have ended up empty except for this short para from JPSU HQ https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/guide/dcsm/jpsu-hq.html
> 
> Here is the para in question: The JPSU HQ Client Services section is responsible for several activities. It advises ill or injured CAF members about the various national level administrative options available to them. It manages the Family Visitation Fund, and represents clients' interests to the Military Family Fund, addressing submissions which are beyond the scope of local level approving authority for the IPSC.
> 
> ...


DWAN Link
https://acims.mil.ca/org/JPSU_HQ_Alberta/Directives_and_Procedures_DDPs/DDP%2003-03-Family%20Visitation%20Fund-Amend%2093.pdf#search=Family%20Visitation%20Fund%2C

DCSM DIRECTIVE AND PROCEDURE 3.03
FAMILY VISITATION FUND
INTRO
1. The Family Visitation Fund (FVF) is a fund that is applicable to support
families in semi-isolated and isolated posts when a member of the family is
hospitalized at a location other than the primary place of duty. Although
applicable to all semi-isolated and isolated posts, this fund has predominantly
been used in support of military families posted to 4 Wing Cold Lake and 5 Wing
Goose Bay.
2. When a member of a family is admitted to hospital, the Canadian Armed
Forces (CAF) Spectrum of Care provides for return transport of the family from
the place of duty to the location of the hospital. However, there is no provision
for accommodation and meals, which creates an additional expense for those
families posted in semi-isolated and isolated posts which is not the case for other
service members

PROCESS
3. When a family member is admitted to hospital for medical support at an
alternate location which is necessitated due to the limited facilities available at an
isolated or semi-isolated posting, the support team at that site will forward the
details of the admission to JPSU Client Services. Following review of the details,
JPSU Client Services will issue an authority for the CAF member to be
reimbursed all or partial expenses. The support base will finalize a claim using
the JPSU Client Services authority and financial code provided. A copy of the
claim is to be forwarded to the DCSM Financial Manager. Following are the
current isolated and semi-isolated posts, with the primary location for full medical
services provided in parenthesis:
a. Yellowknife (Edmonton);
b. Whitehorse (Edmonton);
c. Iqaluit (Edmonton);
d. CFS Leitrim - Masset Detachment (Esquimalt/Victoria);
e. 5 Wing Goose Bay (Halifax/St John’s);
f. 9 Wing Gander (St John’s/Halifax);
g. CFB Suffield (Suffield/Calgary); and
h. 4 Wing Cold Lake (Edmonton).

KEY FACTORS
4. The following should be noted in respect to the Family Visitation Fund:
a. the FVF is intended to assist families with some of the additional
expenses incurred as a result of the situation created due to their
posting, it is not intended to reimburse all expenses and should not
be viewed in the same fashion as being on temporary duty;
b. full reimbursement for accommodation costs is normally approved;
c. families from 4 Wing Cold Lake, when the injured or ill family
member is admitted to an Edmonton hospital, are normally
accommodated at Valour House when available ;
d. as opposed to the Treasury Board daily rate for meals, normally a
proportionate daily amount is provided to assist with the additional
expenses incurred for meals and/or groceries;
e. full reimbursement for parking at the hospital is normally approved;
f. other associated costs may be considered on a case by case basis;
g. referrals for medical treatment to alternate locations other than as
indicated in para 3 of this DDP may be considered on a case-bycase
basis, and will only be reimbursed using the FVF on the basis
of being a level of medical care or treatment that would normally be
provided at a non-isolated posting; and
h. expenses incurred for similar situations by families not posted to a
semi-isolated or isolate, or requests from an isolated or semiisolated
post that has not been approved due to the application of
sub-para 4g of this DDP, may be considered by JPSU Client
Services using different fund options, and should therefore be
referred to JPSU Client Services in accordance with DDP 3.05.

IPSC ASSISTANCE
5. IPSC Services Managers should refer all questions regarding the Family
Visitation Fund to JPSU Client Services.
PRINCIPLE JPSU HQ SECTION
6. Additional questions regarding Family Visitation Fund should be directed
to JPSU Client Services.


----------



## caocao (1 Mar 2020)

Excellent!  Thank you MJP


----------

